# Cavs vs Bobcats - Sun March 16 - 6PM ET



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Charlotte Bobcats*

*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Sunday, March 16th, 2008
6:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Delonte West







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Ben Wallace​* 
*Bobcats*:*







PG – Raymond Felton







SG – Jason Richardson







C – Nazr Mohmammed







SF – Gerald Wallace







PF – Emeka Okafor​*



> LeBron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers haven't been taking care of the basketball lately, and their coach thinks it's costing them victories.
> 
> The Cavaliers will try to avoid losing a third straight for the first time in more than three months on Sunday when they host the Charlotte Bobcats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z is back. Sasha is back. Hopefully AV will be a little more consistent with Z back. Boobie is probably only 1-2 weeks away. It will take awhile before everyone is fully healed up but at least the bodies will be there

All in all time to put in some consistent effort and get a winning streak together. No more fooling around as we're going to have enough bodies pretty soon that it is put up or shut up time (i.e. benching for consistently poor performance)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice shot by West there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boy is it nice to have Z back....


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Umm Delonte you have Lebron: don't jack up those kind of shots


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good D o far


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron defends himself alot of times.

The Bobcats are defending him with Matt Carroll and he insists on holding the ball out near halfcourt

Go to the post please...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

With Z back, I'll be keeping an eye out on Wallace. I wouldn't be shocked if Wallace plays better tonight than before due to a better back and Z helping him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha hits - team confidence looks good early


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah West has to hit that open shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> With Z back, I'll be keeping an eye out on Wallace. I wouldn't be shocked if Wallace plays better tonight than before due to a better back and Z helping him.


Wallace has looked great early


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron FT shooting is really starting to piss me off


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike Brown still running with the AV/Ben Wallace duo. Really don't understand why he does that so much


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Mike Brown still running with the AV/Ben Wallace duo. Really don't understand why he does that so much


Yeah it's not like Wallace doesn't have back issues as well


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Charlotte always plays us tough


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is the league memo to smack Lebron around now a days?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

3 missed FT's already by Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Richardson looks good out there..

Nice 3 pt shot by DJ


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

A mixture of being home plus the old gusy finally coming back is making this team look a lot better


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good 1st qtr finally


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> A mixture of being home plus the old gusy finally coming back is making this team look a lot better


I'll believe this team has turned the corner when they play well on the road.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good scoring quarter to start things. I hope LeBron drives and throws down more vicious dunks. You have to punish Charlotte for how they're trying to cover James.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Even though we lost against the wizards I though our level of play was getting better. It continues tonight. Can't wait to see what happens when Boobie comes back. With Boobie, Devin, Jones, and Sasha right now I don't see a place for Wally on the team right now. We'll see though even though I haven't liked Wally Brown should give him some PT (limited for now) till at least Boobie comes back


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Even though we lost against the wizards I though our level of play was getting better. It continues tonight. Can't wait to see what happens when Boobie comes back. With Boobie, Devin, Jones, and Sasha right now I don't see a place for Wally on the team right now. We'll see though even though I haven't liked Wally Brown should give him some PT (limited for now) till at least Boobie comes back


Wally shouldn't be handed anything. He wants to play he better start earning his minutes IMO..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nevermind just bench Wally. Man he's playing like bad defense playing Hughes right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great bench unit comes in and immediately blows the 1st qtr lead. 

We give up leads so fast it's not even funny.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Since coming in:
Brown TO passing to Wally
Wally bad jumpshot
Wally getting burnt on D


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Great bench unit comes in and immediately blows the 1st qtr lead.
> 
> We give up leads so fast it's not even funny.


You need to have West and Sasha in when Lebron sits


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I might consider playing Delonte in the 2nd unit so we have another floor general out there. 

I don't think him and LBJ should be out at the same time too frequently


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You need guys who can create shots when Lebron sits: play West and Sasha coach in these situations


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

OK you've called two TO's becuase of the other teams runs and no lineup changes? That's asking for trouble


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> You need to have West and Sasha in when Lebron sits


Yeah I agree. I wonder how much thought Brown puts into his lineup combinations...he looks at everything in terms of defensive matchups but you can't always do that


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man Wally likes to shoot: 2 shots in 3 minutes already


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm sorry to say, but we would get completely destroyed by Houston if we played them...

We're playing like high schoolers out there. BTW, WTF was Devin Brown doing a couple possessions ago? Trying the "in between the legs" crossover? :lol:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Yeah I agree. I wonder how much thought Brown puts into his lineup combinations...he looks at everything in terms of defensive matchups but you can't always do that


Both are decent defenders though: Brown remains a baffling coach


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

nice move D Brown.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man we look awful without Lebron on the floor.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great play by Z there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

He plays Jones w/o Lebron and then takes him with Lebron in favor of West. Doesn't make sense. He's playing the floor spacers when James is out


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ben Wallace second missed dunk in what?...5 games?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I have such a greater appreciation for Z now. He fits so well with LBJ..


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Z is our second best player...by far!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I didn't realize how much we missed having another really athletic guard till Sasha came back. Even if he blows shots and get To's the speed creates oppurtunities


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> He plays Jones w/o Lebron and then takes him with Lebron in favor of West. Doesn't make sense. He's playing the floor spacers when James is out


It's pretty stupid. He's always been awful with rotations though..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The starting lineup looks really good at least


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Yep, starting lineup gets it done


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm liking what Z's bringing. It's not the same without him out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I didn't realize how much we missed having another really athletic guard till Sasha came back. Even if he blows shots and get To's the speed creates oppurtunities


Yeah Sasha is solid defensively too


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our shooters really struggle with open shots. Need to convert on those

Finally Delonte hits


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There we go Delonte


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That looked like a good block by Z there: bailout call


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is up 7 at halftime.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Encouraged by Z's play. Also Ben Wallace looks WAY better next to Z. 

Lebron passing the ball well. Good 1st half


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hopefully when Boobie comes back the second team will be more stabilized: Devin, Boobie, AV, Smith, and Sasha should work out well.

I think 3 of the 4 new guys have earned a place. Right now Wally is the odd man out


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

A bad third quarter start: what that never happens


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice lob pass by Delonte


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron has 17 points? didn't even realize it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boy I am loving how Pavs is playing out there


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

there's always one guy that goes off against us...tonight it's richardson.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on wtf? Another bailout call against Z


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

BS Call. Sasha doesn't get ANY respect out there.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Z is the bomb.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How much of Sasha's TO problem in the past due to having to play with Hughes? He looks much more comfortable out there


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ with the And-1 and runs out of the arena. j/k

lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ben Wallace quietly having a very solid game. He challenges every thing around the basket


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

3 fouls on sasha now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wish Sasha and Boobie would learn from Devin Brown that you don't have to shoot the open 3 when they're running at you. You can easily get a better shot by driving at the defender whose out of position


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Sasha is exactly what we need as a SG...I wish he's be more consistent though.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought it was newble lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron in another FT funk = bad news. He was turning the corner for awhile


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Continuation? BS


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron with the nice D play


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, Lebron again with the deflection.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

D Jones!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Did anyone notice how Wally has been phased out of the rotation....

Feels weird going into the 4th qtr with a lead


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol why foul Lebron on that?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wally can't hit anything!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brown again puts out a lineup with NO PG and wonders why we can't score. 

It didn't work in the 1st half, WHY does he think it would work now? I really wonder about Mike B. sometimes..


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I mean, why is it suprising that we can't hold a lead. We leave guys open all the time. 

The only reason we're winning right now is that they've been missing a lot of open looks. Devin Brown and Wally Z get an F today defensively. Make that an F-


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is he playing Wally in the 4th? Go with Pavs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Finaally Wally hits something


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally hits...hopefully he starts warming up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not a good shot Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow was that a block by Wally?? Wow..


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wally Z with a nice block.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Decent mins from Wally there. Baby steps I guess..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte has to start knocking down some of these wide open shots.

When Boobie comes back he will prob be out there with Sasha down the stretch anyways but still


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

we need some stops guys!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LMAO at that continuation. No way that was continuation, he was fouled at halfcourt


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

LOL, continuation my arse.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Going down to the wire with the Bobcats is bad because we have a back to back tomorrow....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pass by Delonte - good awareness by Ben to catch and convert


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ben with the ferocious dunk!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great J. Richardson in another one of those streaks...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Put Lebron on Richardson...we can't let him get a shot off here


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Yep, put Lebron on him. I bet he doesn't score.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What a sequence by Lebron James. Get's the key defensive stop and converts on the other end.

That's why he's the best player in the NBA


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah!!!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ben with a STELLAR game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Ben with a STELLAR game


Yeah if Ben can bring that in the playoffs Cavs will be tough to beat


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

hendrix2430 said:


> Ben with a STELLAR game


Yeah. I think he's done well whenever he's played alongside Big Z. He just comes out better that way.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brown has to figure out these rotation. The starting lineup was excellent tonight but after that real weird. For example, I don't know if Sasha is still not a 100% because otherwise no way he should only see 20 minutes when's he's playing well


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

guys just so you know ben wallace has occasional huge games against bad teams

had 19bounds 5 steals 4 blocks against charlotte early this season

just telling you guys not to get too excited about him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ I remember seeing and hearing this before. Noted.

What Cleveland fans are looking for is Wallace's effectiveness when paired with a capable 7-footer (Z). I'm under the belief that Wallace needs another good, big body out there on the court with him to help him get into his groove.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

remy23 said:


> ^ I remember seeing and hearing this before. Noted.
> 
> What Cleveland fans are looking for is Wallace's effectiveness when paired with a capable 7-footer (Z). I'm under the belief that Wallace needs another good, big body out there on the court with him to help him get into his groove.


dont get too excited about him though
im 14 and once he had that game against charlotte i got really excited

then was extremely upset he couldnt bring this nightly


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

F.A.B said:


> dont get too excited about him though
> im 14 and once he had that game against charlotte i got really excited
> 
> then was extremely upset he couldnt bring this nightly


We don't need him to bring it nightly. We have 4 good big men now: just need two of them to be on any given night. Wallace is probably the least likely of 4 to have a good game but he doesn't have pressure on him to do things he's not good at with Z back


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Pioneer10 said:


> We don't need him to bring it nightly. We have 4 good big men now: just need two of them to be on any given night. Wallace is probably the least likely of 4 to have a good game but he doesn't have pressure on him to do things he's not good at with Z back


well he'll have his great games against the bad teams like memphis, charlotte, new york

i still remember boylans 2nd game and the bulls played the knicks

wallace was jumping all over the place

that was the last game we ever saw wallace play with energy


----------

